# Bolt Bus breakdown Portland-Seattle



## CHamilton (Dec 4, 2013)

A friend reports on Facebook.



> Bolt Bus breakdown; stranded at a truck stop at mile post 57 (100 miles short of Seattle). At least they have internet and home made soup at the truck stop.
> about an hour ago
> 
> rescue bus just reported leaving Vancouver; eta maybe 45 minutes
> ...


----------



## fairviewroad (Dec 4, 2013)

If they were at a truck stop, the driver must have had some indication that something was wrong far enough in advance to pull over,

since normally BoltBus runs non-stop from PDX-SEA.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh, BoltBus! Any idea what type of bus it is this time? Greyhound's really deferring matainence in Seattle.


----------



## rickycourtney (Dec 4, 2013)

BoltBus typically operates newer X3-45's in the Northwest. Don't know for sure which model it was in this case.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 5, 2013)

I guess the X3-45 joins in the ranks of fiberglass junk. But what modern bus isn't?

They have some D4505's for Seattle's BoltBus ops, but not much.


----------



## metrolinecoach111 (Dec 5, 2013)

I think I mentioned this before, but Bolt sends its heavy duty work to Vancouver.

If memory serves me right, there are 10 2009 X3's and 2 D4505's in the PNW.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 6, 2013)

metrolinecoach111 said:


> I think I mentioned this before, but Bolt sends its heavy duty work to Vancouver.
> 
> If memory serves me right, there are 10 2009 X3's and 2 D4505's in the PNW.


Yes, you've mentioned it before. Well, I guess this was probably a X3-45 that broke down.

It seems that Vancouver mechanics are quite bad too, their Greyhound Canada buses are always missing paint, rubber, and all kinds of other stuff.


----------



## fairviewroad (Dec 6, 2013)

Swadian, if your standard that no in-service bus should break down, ever? I understand that naturally that's the goal. But here we a report of a single

bus breaking down (in a situation and location where passengers were merely inconvenienced, not put at risk), and you're ready to pronounce the

mechanics as "quite bad" and the bus as a piece of junk.

By that metric, every single car/train/airplane ever manufactured is also a piece of junk.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 6, 2013)

fairviewroad said:


> Swadian, if your standard that no in-service bus should break down, ever? I understand that naturally that's the goal. But here we a report of a single
> 
> bus breaking down (in a situation and location where passengers were merely inconvenienced, not put at risk), and you're ready to pronounce the
> 
> ...


This is why I consider Greyhound Canada's Vancouver mechanics to be bad:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10089886245

http://www.flickr.com/photos/busdudedotcom/10089844904/in/photostream/

Yep, that's a D4500, and yep, it's RUN DOWN. Zoom in and look at that damage. Look on the other Greyhound Canada sites, even their rebuilt 102DL3's are already getting too run down. And remember, the D4500 is no joke on durability, it's the bus that's supposed to run 150,000 miles a year!

I know buses break down, but it just seems the Greyhounds in that Vancouver area are more run down than others.


----------

